# preserving sour creme



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Is there any way to save large containers of sour creme? I bought a large container and put it in zip lock bags and in the freezer. When I thawed it out, it was just runny. Hubby said to vacuum seal it and it should keep a long time in the fridge. Any thoughts or ideas on how to store large quantites for an extended time. Mine has a tendency to mold before I can use the big containers, but they are cheap at Sams and I don't go shopping very often. ???


----------



## GraceMarie (Dec 18, 2004)

If you just store the container of sour cream upside down in the fridge, it will keep for a very long time (at least 4 months). I don't know why but it works.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Shsh (your husband is right) do not freeze but keep air away and keep it cold. I would get the largest container (we make it now) but bring it home and put it in plastic bags. Make it like a pastry bag-- we even use less this way so it last even longer. One 5 pound container and I would get 5 little bags it never went bad but it would last 2 months in the coldest part of the fridge.--I do not shop much in the winter so the time frame is correct Thankgiving when I got it till dh birthday cake in January. hope this helps


----------

